# VK56DE in a Hardbody



## mnealp33 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm wanting to put a VK56DE (Titan V-8) in a hardbody, has anyone done this? I've seen 350s in them but, I want to be a bit different and seems like it would be better in the long run with the 5.6 versus the chevy or ford V-8s


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I saw a VH45DE put into a Hardbody a couple of years ago. A few people have asked about doing it, but I haven't heard of anyone actually dropping a VK56DE into a D21. I would imagine it would be a very expensive and difficult project, but where there's a will and a wallet, there's a way! The small-block Chevy V8 is an easier project because the mounts are available and the price of parts would like be a lot less. Plus, I believe the Chevy V8 may be a lot narrower than the Nissan 5.6. If you do it, I wish you luck!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

That Infinity VH45DE - big drool! I've seen a few projects where people start those, but also no completed products.

The VK56DE is newer, so it will have a LOT more electronics to get working in the D21 than the older VH45DE.

Chevy has an LS V8 engine that is said to be very friendly when it come to engine swaps. All the electronic wiring is built in or part of a simple, single harness.


----------



## mnealp33 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah Im pretty sure you can put an LS1 into just about anything and from what I hear it's not a bad swap labor and money wise, I just would love to see an all nissan powered street drag vehicle that can spank ass


----------

